# WCG Sigs



## dude12564 (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to a site where I find a Signature generator for WCG?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello,

See if THIS will help.


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2012)

The link Chicken Patty posted above is for the famous Snurk one that has pretty much every single detail you could ever want.

The other ones you can also go for:

*Boinc-Stats:*
http://www.boincstats.com/signature/user_2344258_project15.gif

*Seti.Germany Badge sig:*
Create it here
Sample: http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/badge_crille1006_0.png


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## dude12564 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

